# Windows (10) and BIOS can see only half of the memory (16gb/32gb) only two slots are active at time



## yuniyhimik (Aug 27, 2015)

Dear all,
I hope someone can help me with my frustration here.
I've decided to upgrade my memory from 8gb (2x4) to 32gb (4x8).
I bought new complete Kingston HyperX Savage DDR3-1600 32gb kit (4x8gb) CL9.
My motherboard is Asus P8Z77-V LX2. Processor - Intel i7 2600k (not overclocked).
No issues during installation, system works fine and fast, but only detects 16Gb . Initially I was using Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit, tried different solutions, nothing worked, so I upgraded to Windows 10 just in case. The issue persists. It still only uses 2 out of 4 slots.  
 
I am pretty sure that the memory is fine, as are slots.

 
I've tried 2 of my old memory sticks in blue slots and black slots - both work fine. I've tried pairs of my new memory in both channels (2 in blue, 2 in black, altogether) - each of this configuration works fine, system boots nicely and shows correct amount of memory (8gb for 2 old sticks, 16gb for 2 new sticks). But whenever I insert 4 sticks, only 2 would be detected and used. If I insert 4 new sticks - I get 16gb, if I insert 2 new and 2 old - I still get 16gb.
I have used CPU-Z, and it sees all 4 sticks and 32Gb of memory.
   
All 4 of the slots show exactly the same numbers and frequencies when I check them.
However, even in Bios only 16Gb are shown


 
At the same time, from within BIOS I can see all 4 slots, and each of them shows exactly the same information


 

Both channels are enabled  
There is no "memory limit" in configuration.
I've seen suggestion that the pins on CPU might be bent or cooler too tight.
I've removed cooler, didn't see any bent pins, put it on loosely, still the same


 
I have also upgraded my BIOS to the latest available. Didn't fix anything.
I have reset the motherboard by moving blue cap to neighboring position and back. Still no luck.
Anyone has any other ideas? What the hell is happening? I would be supremely grateful for any help.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 27, 2015)

Maybe your OS is capped? I know Windows Home is capped to 16 and Pro/Ult is 64GB.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 27, 2015)

Up the voltages for uncore and ram itself... something ain't right... do manual timing settings, loose them up.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 27, 2015)

Make sure you have not over tightened your CPU cooler mounting.
While you are at it... reseat the CPU and check for damaged pins.

And, reset the CMOS, after installing the memory.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Aug 27, 2015)

I had a similar problem with an Asus Mobo.  I never got it fixed.   I went through different DIMMs from different companies.
Sometimes it would show all of my ram; sometimes only 5/6 or 4/6.  It was like a lottery with my boot ups.

Since I had 24 GB installed at the time it didn't both me.
Asus P6T Memory Issues.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 27, 2015)

32GB is asking a lot from the IMC 
try raising the VCCIO voltage  keep it under 1.200v absolute max
for starters try 1.125v
op has tried all the standard troubling shooting stuff so one of two things is going on here
1. that ram kit is simply not going to play nice with his board
2. the IMC is a little on the weak side and needs some finessing


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 28, 2015)

OneMoar is right. Albeit I've heard many complaints about Savages actually, they refuse to work in many boards, I bet the timings are screwed really and very disperse, so the boot tests decide to cut them off. I really avoid Kingston as such from purchases.

The tested and qualified RAM table exists for a reason. Especially for a quad setup.

You should ask ASUS itself for a special cooked bios. (it essentially will do the voltage upping and timing loosing just on auto, if you are lucky they will add some more delay to IMC initialisation during post)


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 28, 2015)

OP: Reset your BIOS, it's not even using JEDEC for memory settings which may indicate that you're forcing settings. It's almost like it's half way between the XMP and the JEDEC settings but at lower clocks.

My suggestion it resetting the BIOS to stock and just booting up to see if it switches to 1600Mhz @ 11-11-11-28 instead of 1333Mhz @ 9-9-9-27. If not, I would try to force the JEDEC clocks. What I find interesting is that CPU-Z sees 32GB where the BIOS doesn't. It's entirely possible that the second pair of DIMMs is having issue. This feels a lot like a poor contact. I would reset the BIOS to see what happens, then re-seat the CPU while going out of your way to make sure you don't over-tighten the cooler. You should also test both pairs in the DIMM slots that work.


----------



## yuniyhimik (Aug 28, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> 32GB is asking a lot from the IMC
> try raising the VCCIO voltage  keep it under 1.200v absolute max
> for starters try 1.125v
> op has tried all the standard troubling shooting stuff so one of two things is going on here
> ...



Thank you for new ideas, guys. Regarding upping the voltage - whenever I change voltage - the screen remains completely black after restart. In fact, whenever I exit my bios settings with "Save changes and exit" - it doesn't work, even if I didn't do any changes. I need to press "discard changes and exit" every time. And I have updated bios to latest available, but the problem persists.
Is there any way to change these voltages not from within EFI bios?



Ferrum Master said:


> OneMoar is right. Albeit I've heard many complaints about Savages actually, they refuse to work in many boards, I bet the timings are screwed really and very disperse, so the boot tests decide to cut them off. I really avoid Kingston as such from purchases.
> 
> The tested and qualified RAM table exists for a reason. Especially for a quad setup.
> 
> You should ask ASUS itself for a special cooked bios. (it essentially will do the voltage upping and timing loosing just on auto, if you are lucky they will add some more delay to IMC initialisation during post)



How would I do that and ask for cooked bios? I've raised technical problem report with them describing issue in details (a massive pain) but didn't hear back.



Aquinus said:


> OP: Reset your BIOS, it's not even using JEDEC for memory settings which may indicate that you're forcing settings. It's almost like it's half way between the XMP and the JEDEC settings but at lower clocks.
> 
> My suggestion it resetting the BIOS to stock and just booting up to see if it switches to 1600Mhz @ 11-11-11-28 instead of 1333Mhz @ 9-9-9-27. If not, I would try to force the JEDEC clocks. What I find interesting is that CPU-Z sees 32GB where the BIOS doesn't. It's entirely possible that the second pair of DIMMs is having issue. This feels a lot like a poor contact. I would reset the BIOS to see what happens, then re-seat the CPU while going out of your way to make sure you don't over-tighten the cooler. You should also test both pairs in the DIMM slots that work.



Resetting bios is with the blue cap switch, right? I've done that. Or do you mean battery removal? Regarding 1333Mhz - that's the maximum speed of memory that my processor (i7 2600k) supports, so that's probably the reason for it in autoselect. I've tried 1600 setting, but it didn't work (maybe because my bios refuses to save any settings)
Regarding slots - the thing is - ALL of them work. I've tried 2 rams in blue slots, 2 ram in black slots - each time I get full working 16Gb. Its only with all 4 together that the issue appears...
I am not very familiar with advanced manual manipulations, by forcing JEDEC clocks, do you mean changing these numbers (9 to 11) in BIOS for each memory slot?


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 28, 2015)

yuniyhimik said:


> Resetting bios is with the blue cap switch, right? I've done that. Or do you mean battery removal? Regarding 1333Mhz - that's the maximum speed of memory that my processor (i7 2600k) supports, so that's probably the reason for it in autoselect. I've tried 1600 setting, but it didn't work (maybe because my bios refuses to save any settings)
> Regarding slots - the thing is - ALL of them work. I've tried 2 rams in blue slots, 2 ram in black slots - each time I get full working 16Gb. Its only with all 4 together that the issue appears...
> I am not very familiar with advanced manual manipulations, by forcing JEDEC clocks, do you mean changing these numbers (9 to 11) in BIOS for each memory slot?


In the BIOS itself, just select "Load optimized defaults" or something along those lines and restart. If the 32GB doesn't show up, it's probably a contact issue like I said before. If memory was truly unstable, it wouldn't be booting with only half of it visible (only servers will disable DIMMs and channels to keep the machine up,) so I suggest resetting the BIOS, if no change, reseat the CPU, if still no change, try a DIMM in every slot (one DIMM,) to find out if there is a particular slot that isn't working right.

Also, you can reply to everyone in one post. It's against the forum guidelines to post many times in a row. I suggest using the "edit" button in the future to add on to a post if no one has replied yet.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> If memory was truly unstable, it wouldn't be booting with only half of it visible (only servers will disable DIMMs and channels to keep the machine up,)



That isn't entirely true, if the IMC doesn't pass POST it will limit the RAM and still boot the machine.  I've seen it plenty of times going all the way back to P55 on the desktop side.

It very well may be that the IMC just can't handle 4x8GB.  Resetting the BIOS is the first thing I'd do, I'd also drop the RAM speed down to 1066. A lot of the Sandy-Bridge processors did not handle 32GB very well at high speeds.  If it starts showing all the RAM as usable at 1066 then you know it is the IMC not handling 4x8GB correctly at the higher speed.  Running at 1066 may just be the only option to use all 32GB.


----------



## sttubs (Aug 29, 2015)

Could it be a sensor issue on the motherboard? If CPU-Z is identifying 32gb of ram wouldn't the system have access to the full 32gb?


----------



## Caffeine_Overload (Aug 29, 2015)

In the past I have had a lot of issues with this particular motherboard and memory configurations...

Ideal situation seems to be either 2x8 or 4x4.

In addition, the board(s) seemed to prefer Corsair Vengeance or Generic RAM.

There are many sites / posts over the ol' interwebs, regarding the OP's issues. I know this is not exactly helpful, but perhaps will point you in the right direction...


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm not sure if the OP is having a bit of fun or is serious, but the Part Number in his screenshots is fake.  
Kingston don't make 32GB kits with an 8GX suffix, only 8GB or 16GB, and it's preceded by a "K" for kit.

Also have a very close look at the module serial number.....


----------



## yuniyhimik (Sep 4, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> I'm not sure if the OP is having a bit of fun or is serious, but the Part Number in his screenshots is fake.
> Kingston don't make 32GB kits with an 8GX suffix, only 8GB or 16GB, and it's preceded by a "K" for kit.
> 
> Also have a very close look at the module serial number.....



I don't quite see what would be the point for me to "have fun" on the part number)
I don't know where CPU-z gets those numbers from. Here is the shot of the dimm itself and kit box. Don't know if this is helpful for anyone?



newtekie1 said:


> That isn't entirely true, if the IMC doesn't pass POST it will limit the RAM and still boot the machine.  I've seen it plenty of times going all the way back to P55 on the desktop side.
> 
> It very well may be that the IMC just can't handle 4x8GB.  Resetting the BIOS is the first thing I'd do, I'd also drop the RAM speed down to 1066. A lot of the Sandy-Bridge processors did not handle 32GB very well at high speeds.  If it starts showing all the RAM as usable at 1066 then you know it is the IMC not handling 4x8GB correctly at the higher speed.  Running at 1066 may just be the only option to use all 32GB.



Regarding the speed-  I tried dropping it to 1066 - that didn't change anything. Also I've noticed that memory was working at 1.5V, so I changed it to 1.6V just in case - that didn't help either.

I've reset bios many times, but it never sees 32Gb - at the very first loading screen it tells me that 16Gb of memory is present...

Really frustrated with this.


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 4, 2015)

^The RAM in your above photo is not the RAM shown in the bios and CPU-Z screenshots.


----------



## yuniyhimik (Sep 4, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> ^The RAM in your above photo is not the RAM shown in the bios and CPU-Z screenshots.



Then I really have no idea whats happening... Perhaps this is the cause of the problems? Because it IS the RAM installed for all of the screenshots. All 4 modules are identical.

Could someone explain this?


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 4, 2015)

Are the serial numbers the same? Btw in case you didn't realize, the serial number in  the first pics reads DOA.

Where did u buy it - Amazon?  

U could try using the jedec timings which are 11-11-11. Prob won't  help tho.


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey just a thought, can you put the old ram back in with the new, but make sure each channel has 1 8GB stick and 1 4GB stick. 
This is how dual channel works properly, otherwise ram can disappear if not remapped. 

Doesn't help with all new 8GB sticks but u may at least get 24GB......


----------



## yuniyhimik (Sep 4, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Are the serial numbers the same? Btw in case you didn't realize, the serial number in  the first pics reads DOA.
> 
> Where did u buy it - Amazon?
> 
> U could try using the jedec timings which are 11-11-11. Prob won't  help tho.



Ok, so here are serial numbers for all 4. They are in order from **89 to **91, so they are proper parts of the kit.

I am in Switzerland, bought it through reputable online shop here. Unfortunately, they don't have returns unless the part sent was wrong, so I can't really check whether another kit would work.

Another issue that I've noticed lately: I often get "windows is running out of memory and needs to close programs", while I have 16Gb active and at the time of the popup at most 10Gb is being used. So it is most certainly NOT out of memory.
And one more - I am having some weird glitches from time to time. When watching a movie, it would freeze for a second, as if PC stopped working, but then continue on without problems.
Previously when I used the G-skill ripjaw 2x4Gb memory, when memory used got to 6Gb (not 8) I would get crash and restart would be the only option.

If anyone knows what can be causing this - please tell me)

Regarding the old+new memory - I've done it previously and only new memory was identified (probably because its bigger). I will try now to put them in different order and combinations.


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Sep 4, 2015)

It's most likely your board. A friend had the same problem with an Asus P8Z77-M. 
We spent days figuring it out and after nothing worked gave up. So we concluded it had to be the board, since the ram worked fine in a 16GB configuration. 
He sent it in for service, got a DOA board back, sent it back again, and finally (after 52 days) got a working board. It was a newer revision, but no idea what they improved. 
The important thing is that it worked with the 32GB of ram.


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 4, 2015)

> Another issue that I've noticed lately: I often get "windows is running out of memory and needs to close programs", while I have 16Gb active and at the time of the popup at most 10Gb is being used. So it is most certainly NOT out of memory.
> And one more - I am having some weird glitches from time to time. When watching a movie, it would freeze for a second, as if PC stopped working, but then continue on without problems.
> Previously when I used the G-skill ripjaw 2x4Gb memory, when memory used got to 6Gb (not 8) I would get crash and restart would be the only option.




In that case I wonder if the board is on the way out, or possibly the memory controller.  About the RMA process it doesn't matter because Kingston have lifetime factory warranty. 

You can always pop it in the microwave for 30secs then get them to test it.  lol.


----------



## yuniyhimik (Sep 4, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Hey just a thought, can you put the old ram back in with the new, but make sure each channel has 1 8GB stick and 1 4GB stick.
> This is how dual channel works properly, otherwise ram can disappear if not remapped.
> 
> Doesn't help with all new 8GB sticks but u may at least get 24GB......


Ok, so I did this and surprise - I got 12Gb... So it looks like only 2 slots are active at a time...
I've checked and its slot 1 and 3, which is the same result I got previously with all 4 of the new memory modules.
Only channel 1 appears to be working. But channel 2 works as well, because when I put 2 memories just in channel 2 slots - they worked. So they just don't work in tandem...


----------



## yuniyhimik (Sep 4, 2015)

5DVX0130 said:


> It's most likely your board. A friend had the same problem with an Asus P8Z77-M.
> We spent days figuring it out and after nothing worked gave up. So we concluded it had to be the board, since the ram worked fine in a 16GB configuration.
> He sent it in for service, got a DOA board back, sent it back again, and finally (after 52 days) got a working board. It was a newer revision, but no idea what they improved.
> The important thing is that it worked with the 32GB of ram.


Oh damn it... That's what I was afraid of. Since my board is several years old, I will just have to buy a new one. And that means a new CPU as well, and probably new cooler... Oh damn it)
I have never sent anything for service, because the process is such a pain, that you spend so much time, effort and money - its probably not worth it.

I wish I could test this theory before spending tons of money again, but I don't have anyone with a PC nearby...(


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 4, 2015)

yuniyhimik said:


> Ok, so I did this and surprise - I got 12Gb... So it looks like only 2 slots are active at a time...
> I've checked and its slot 1 and 3, which is the same result I got previously with all 4 of the new memory modules.


Yeah well that pretty much means a new board unfortunately... If it was me I'd grab a 2nd hand Z77 off ebay.


----------



## yuniyhimik (Sep 4, 2015)

SUMMARY:

So in the end it looks like the motherboard is faulty. It is unable to work with 2 channels at the same time.
No amount of resets, BIOS upgrades, manual settings could solve the issue. No more than 2 DIMMs would be active.

Thank you guys very much for helping me figure out the cause of my frustrations. I received much more feedback than expected)

I will proceed with purchase of new board and CPU, but I think this is the end of my relationship with ASUS - this is my 3rd board from them, and all had some issues.
Is this the regular occurrence - screwed up motherboards? Is it more like a norm than exception?
Are Gygabyte or some other brand boards better(more reliable)? I don't feel like wasting money every 2 years on a new board...

I still don't get why every software (CPU-z, Speccy) is able to see all 4 slots and calculate the total memory, but BIOS can't see them... Looks like Asus just want to make my life miserable))


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 4, 2015)

yuniyhimik said:


> SUMMARY:
> 
> So in the end it looks like the motherboard is faulty. It is unable to work with 2 channels at the same time.
> No amount of resets, BIOS upgrades, manual settings could solve the issue. No more than 2 DIMMs would be active.
> ...




Np, ASUS make very good mid high end boards but not cheaper units in my experience. You have an LX which is a budget model.

Tbh I've had about 4 ASUS boards die early, out of maybe....15? One was an A8N SLI Premium, which at the time was the most expensive nF4 board available..... I blame Nvidia.  
The others were cheap.

I keep sticking with them because when they go, they go well.. 
Right now I have a Sabertooth, M5A97 Evo, and a M4A87....all going strong, all overclocked.



GA are OK, and newer Asrock I guess...  brands I wouldn't suggest are MSI/Biostar/Foxconn etc.


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 4, 2015)

Actually, considering the board is 7 years old you really can't complain much.  They don't last forever....


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Sep 4, 2015)

yuniyhimik said:


> SUMMARY:
> 
> So in the end it looks like the motherboard is faulty. It is unable to work with 2 channels at the same time.
> No amount of resets, BIOS upgrades, manual settings could solve the issue. No more than 2 DIMMs would be active.
> ...




My experience with Asus is absolutely abysmal.
Nothing and I do mean NOTHING I ever owned, that had the Asus logo, worked as it should or died in flames.

Graphics cards: fan died fried card; capacitor exploded fried card; sudden death mode; DOA; out of box OC card that artifacted till clocks lowered;
Motherboard: two consecutive DOA; a board that is unstable even after 2 PCB revisions; board that got its support dropped after not even a year; sudden death mode;
CD-RW: DOA; replacement had a faulty eject button;
Screen: backlight died 1 month after warranty;

And many more that I don’t remember at the moment. Luckily the warranty/RMA here is quite pain free, which can’t be said for their US division.
Too bad really, since they do have some nice looking/performing products.

Now I mostly buy Gigabyte/MSI and I’ve yet to have a problem.

So to summarize: Stay away from Asus, especially if you’re from the US and have to deal with their RMA.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 4, 2015)

the board is not defective its just simply not compatible with your kit of ram
you need to understand that when you are talking about high-density ram kits that are more then 16GB particularly when running 4 sticks  it results are offen hit or miss if the memory isn't on the boards QVL


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 4, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> the board is not defective its just simply not compatible with your kit of ram
> you need to understand that when you are talking about high-density ram kits that are more then 16GB particularly when running 4 sticks  it results are offen hit or miss if the memory isn't on the boards QVL


We don't even know if the OP reseated the CPU or has tested each slot or each DIMM individually. The obvious is being ignored...


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 4, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> We don't even know if the OP reseated the CPU or has tested each slot or each DIMM individually. The obvious is being ignored...


he did try reading the thread again page 1 posts 1 2 and 3


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 4, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> he did try reading the thread again page 1 posts 1 2 and 3


Touche, you're right, it's kind of hidden between two pictures. The OP did say sets of two were tested. I said test one DIMM in each slot, which could be enlightening. If there is an issue with a particular slot, the machine should not boot when you put a DIMM on whatever is having trouble being read if that is the problem. If it were the IMC, you would think that running at 1333Mhz would resolve the problem, or even 1066Mhz/800Mhz. It could just be the board or the BIOS.


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 4, 2015)

Dunno how the BIOS would


OneMoar said:


> the board is not defective its just simply not compatible with your kit of ram
> you need to understand that when you are talking about high-density ram kits that are more then 16GB particularly when running 4 sticks  it results are offen hit or miss if the memory isn't on the boards QVL


If it was density only part or none of a DIMM would be seen, even with 1 stick. 


*@Aquinis*  I don't know how the BIOS itself could affect the amount of RAM showing up since RAM is enumerated by chipset.. The BIOS doesn't know how much is actually installed is until then....
Even if it reserved an ungodly amount for hardware it should still list the whole lot, but only 16gb is there

The only other thing it could be imho is a fubared IMC, but then I don't know why CPU -z shows 32gb and windows doesn't... Maybe u do..? (seriously..) 
But how far do u wanna go...he's tried everything else. We'll be getting down to component level before long....


I've seen this a few times anyway, just like the other guy said as well. Actually here's another example I just found.....same exact issue. Borad had  a scratch across the pcb...

http://forums.evga.com/Asus-Rampage...l-A-NOT-WORKING-2-sticks-missing-m724953.aspx


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 4, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Dunno how the BIOS would
> If it was density only part or none of a DIMM would be seen, even with 1 stick.
> 
> 
> ...


Take another peek at the pictures he provided in the first post. The BIOS shows each DIMM but on the first BIOS page, it only says the total is 16GB. So even the BIOS is showing all DIMMs but only half the total capacity. I was about to suggest looking at msconfig to see if a max memory cap was there but, that wouldn't explain the 16GB number in the BIOS.

As far as CPU-Z showing all 32GB, it could be the tool adding up the totals from SPD and not reading how much is available with respect to what's actually usable but, that's only a guess.

As I said earlier, if there is a DIMM slot that's bad, the OP should be able to run one DIMM in every slot, or at the very least, two DIMMs per channel at once.

Personally, I would test with the following DIMM slots populated:
a1, a2, b1, b2, a1 + b1, a1 + a2, b1 + b2

That will cover every DIMM slot, so assume it's not a physical issue with the board, the machine should boot and detect 8GB for the one DIMM tests, and 16GB for the two DIMM tests in every configuration listed.

Personally, I have a hunch that only 8GB might show up with DIMMs in A1+A2 or B1+B2, as opposed to running in dual channel as A1+B1.


----------



## yuniyhimik (Sep 4, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Take another peek at the pictures he provided in the first post. The BIOS shows each DIMM but on the first BIOS page, it only says the total is 16GB. So even the BIOS is showing all DIMMs but only half the total capacity. I was about to suggest looking at msconfig to see if a max memory cap was there but, that wouldn't explain the 16GB number in the BIOS.
> 
> As far as CPU-Z showing all 32GB, it could be the tool adding up the totals from SPD and not reading how much is available with respect to what's actually usable but, that's only a guess.
> 
> ...



Ok, guys, previously I have already tested this, but I can see that I wasn't very clear about it.
Now, to be very precise, I've retested everything and here are the results (I have dual channel board, with 4 slots, 2 of the old Gskill 4g memory modules and 4 of the new Kingston 8g modules (from 1 kit))
All of the memory modules are completely fine (both 4x8G new and 2x4g old) - each of them works, and they work in combination as well.
ALL of the individual memory slots on the motherboard are fine (I've just put 1 dimm in each at a time - computer started without problem).
Using 2 dimms in one channel works, whether its old, new, or mix - it shows 8, 16, 12 gigs respectively.
Using 2 dimms in different channels doesn't work. Computer loads, but can only see 1 of them (the ones that are in slot 1 and 3)
It does not look like a compatility issue, because I've done exact same thing with my old memory, that worked fine for many years and is of low density - if I put 2 in the same channel - 8 gigs shows up, if I put 1 in each channel - only 4 gigs shows up. Exactly the same thing as with new memory.

So here you have it... Maximum memory cap is unchecked (first thing I looked into), and in bios both channels are set to active (use both channels setting). Also, it doesn't look like it's the ram timing or voltage issue or frequency setting - I've tried changing each parameter to no result. I've tried using Auto, XMP, Manual mode in bios for memory management - none changed anything. There does not appear to be any bent pins on cpu, as I've checked and re-seated the cooler. There does not appear to be any damage to the board. I have transported it by plane about 1 year ago, but was very careful and didn't damage it.

I don't know what to make of it. I don't have enough knowledge in architecture to guess the issue


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 4, 2015)

^The only time I've ever seen sticks which only run in single channel is when the IMC can't handle the speed, but you said ealier running at 1066 didn';t help.

Can u run AiDA or something and get the density and Bank/Rank specs?





Aquinus said:


> Take another peek at the pictures he provided in the first post. *The BIOS shows each DIMM but on the first BIOS page, it only says the total is 16GB.* So even the BIOS is showing all DIMMs but only half the total capacity. I was about to suggest looking at msconfig to see if a max memory cap was there but, that wouldn't explain the 16GB number in the BIOS.


There is only one DIMM accounted for in the BIOS screenshot.  DIMM A1.  That's the selected slot.
No other modules are accounted for, so we don't know how many the bios has detected.  But I assume 2 since he has 4x 8GB sticks... and it reads 16GB.

We know 2 channels don't work because he tested with 2 4GB and 2 8GB sticks, but only 1 4GB and 1 8GB showed .
Which indicates it's not a density problem....if it was both 8GB sticks would disappear. The 4GB sticks were his old ones....

Unless....are u talking about the CPU-z shot?
The jedecs listed are for only one stick, that's not not 4 sticks you see, it's 4 different jedec timings for that stick...otherwise idk..


*Edit: k just read his last post..*
Could be density if the sticks only run in single Chanel.... He said he had problems already though with the 4GB ones... so fkd idk...   His board supports 32GB tho doesn't it?

Need teamviewer. lol


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 4, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> There is only one DIMM accounted for in the BIOS screenshot. DIMM A1. That's the selected slot.
> No other modules are accounted for, so we don't know how many the bios has detected. But I assume 2 since he has 4x 8GB sticks... and it reads 16GB.


Read his post.


yuniyhimik said:


> At the same time, from within BIOS I can see all 4 slots, and each of them shows exactly the same information



The board or IMC might be having trouble running two DIMMs per channel which is why I suggested putting two DIMMs (and only two DIMMs,) in one channel to see if all 16GB are visible or not.


----------



## yuniyhimik (Sep 4, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> ^The only time I've ever seen sticks which only run in single channel is when the IMC can't handle the speed, but you said ealier running at 1066 didn';t help.
> 
> Can u run AiDA or something and get the density and Bank/Rank specs?
> 
> ...



Yes, it explicitly states the 32GB support. But since it doesn't see a tiny 8Gb, if its spread over 2 channels - this is obviously not right... 2 dimms 4Gb each should not be a strain on any motherboard. And since it support 16Gb with no issues, as long as they are in same channel, both in 1.5 and 1.6 voltage and speeds from 1066 to 1600 - I feel like "can't handle" is looking less and less likely, especially since we have 2 different kits, from different manufacturers, different densities, and very different years of production...


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 6, 2015)

yuniyhimik said:


> Yes, it explicitly states the 32GB support. But since it doesn't see a tiny 8Gb, if its spread over 2 channels - this is obviously not right... 2 dimms 4Gb each should not be a strain on any motherboard. And since it support 16Gb with no issues, as long as they are in same channel, both in 1.5 and 1.6 voltage and speeds from 1066 to 1600 - I feel like "can't handle" is looking less and less likely, especially since we have 2 different kits, from different manufacturers, different densities, and very different years of production...


**Update: *


OK,  mystery solved..hopefully.  I'm 99.9% sure it's the RAM.

Remember I said the DOA serial number looked suspicious.....? 
We had a near identical situation at work today, then tonight I had a lightbulb moment ... (more like /self facepalm moment) 

Long story short is the IC's are probably fried but not the SPD programming chips which I assume? is how CPU-z gets the info.....

Take all 4 of those 8GB sticks, install one at a time and try booting.  I guarantee 2 of them will cause a POST fail. 

If it does fail, then whoever sold the RAM shafted you. intentionally or not....


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 6, 2015)

^Post updated..


----------



## yuniyhimik (Sep 6, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> **Update: *
> 
> 
> OK,  mystery solved..hopefully.  I'm 99.9% sure it's the RAM.
> ...


Wish it was an easy mystery.

Unfortunately in my case computer works with either of the 4 sticks. I've tried it before, and retested now just to be triple sure.
All 4 work individually and in pair, and show proper amount of ram, unless they are in 2 channels.

POST fail means PC wouldn't start, right? The only thing close to that was that I got message once (your pc failed to start correctly), but restarting it with the same dimm in place solved the issue.

Also, it still doesn't work with old memory in 2 channels, while each individual works


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a pretty hard time believing that since 2 modules were missing in the screenshot you posted earlier. If you're absolutely sure all 4 sticks work, then at least of them are not 8GB modules. If u want I can prove it. Did u see my unedited post?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 6, 2015)

yuniyhimik said:


> Using 2 dimms in different channels doesn't work. Computer loads, but can only see 1 of them (the ones that are in slot 1 and 3)


This is what makes me think its a hardware problem with either the CPU's IMC or the motherboard. If the second channel doesn't work, that could indicate an issue with either. If the OP is also correct in saying that all four DIMMs work in slot 1, that's telling me something else is wrong aside from the DIMMs themselves.


Pill Monster said:


> I have a pretty hard time believing that since 2 modules were missing in the screenshot you posted earlier. If you're absolutely sure all 4 sticks work, then at least of them are not 8GB modules. If u want I can prove it. Did u see my unedited post?


He said he tried both his 8GB DIMMs and his old 4GB ones and both displayed the same issue. I would call that a CPU or motherboard issue.


----------



## vabeachboy0 (Sep 6, 2015)

Have you tried memory hole remapping in bios settings?


----------



## yuniyhimik (Sep 6, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> I have a pretty hard time believing that since 2 modules were missing in the screenshot you posted earlier. If you're absolutely sure all 4 sticks work, then at least of them are not 8GB modules. If u want I can prove it. Did u see my unedited post?


Well, there really is NO reasons for me to lie here))) I want to make my PC work as expected. I've tried each module individually in slot 1, and 1 module in each of the slots - these always work with old and new memory. And if I keep them to one channel - everything works perfectly in any combination. In either of the channels - pairs in A or B work. Its just when I try dims in both channels that I get readings from 1 only.



vabeachboy0 said:


> Have you tried memory hole remapping in bios settings?



I don't know what that is. I've resetted the bios many times, and done some manual timings/voltage/speed adjustments for ram, but never seen  memory hole setting there.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 6, 2015)

incompatible kit is incompatible
return the ram purchase another kit if you really need 32Gb ... which I HIGHLY Doubt
untill then we are DONE here there is nothing more the Op or any of us can do ...
its just not going to work end of story


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 6, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> incompatible kit is incompatible
> return the ram purchase another kit if you really need 32Gb ... which I HIGHLY Doubt
> untill then we are DONE here there is nothing more the Op or any of us can do ...
> its just not going to work end of story


I think you missed the part where he said the same thing is happening with his old 4GB sticks. The OP specifically said that DIMMs on slot 3 (and probably 4 as well,) don't appear to be contributing to the total amount available.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 6, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I think you missed the part where he said the same thing is happening with his old 4GB sticks. The OP specifically said that DIMMs on slot 3 (and probably 4 as well,) don't appear to be contributing to the total amount available.


I read it and chalked it up to the board having terrible memory compatibility + he was mixing kits again 
so yea nothing changed


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 6, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> This is what makes me think its a hardware problem with either the CPU's IMC or the motherboard. If the second channel doesn't work, that could indicate an issue with either. If the OP is also correct in saying that all four DIMMs work in slot 1, that's telling me something else is wrong aside from the DIMMs themselves.
> 
> He said he tried both his 8GB DIMMs and his old 4GB ones and both displayed the same issue. I would call that a CPU or motherboard issue.


No he didn't, he said the 2x 4GB sticks showed up normally.

I asked him to throw in 1x 4GB and 1x 8GB per channel, 4 in total.  He did, then posted a screenshot of 1x 4GB and 1x 8GB in each channel, slot 1 & 3,  the other slots were empty. This means from the 8GB sticks he bought he installed one which is ion fact a 4GB module, or else the 8GB stick he installed doesn't have any usable RAM.

It can't be any other reason because of the way Intel remaps memory on dual channel boards.
When the modules are unequal the size of the smallest density is dual and the leftover from the bigger module is remapped by the board, some hybrid single channel,
I don't know exactly how it's remapped but anyway it's not dual channel.

Another point I should make is that by one incredible coincidence I had a 4GB module go bad during a platform test yesterday, and guess what...Exact same symptoms as OP.
Only I double checked and tried post with each module, surprise...surprise, out of 4x4GB sticks, no post with one of them.

12GB shows up in BIOS main page, but in SPD page it's all there..  OS reports 16GB installed, 12GB usable. Running in single channel.

The OS doesn't have any direct access, it's virtualized.
It reads a chip which describes density size, timings etc, however when it comes to address space the BIOS doesn't assign any, because there isn't any RAM to assign.

To windows it would appear the same as hardware reserved.

I could put up screenshots but tbh I can't be assed......If the OP wants to do his own investigation, that's cool with me.


----------



## yuniyhimik (Sep 7, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> No he didn't, he said the 2x 4GB sticks showed up normally.
> 
> I asked him to throw in 1x 4GB and 1x 8GB per channel, 4 in total.  He did, then posted a screenshot of 1x 4GB and 1x 8GB in each channel, slot 1 & 3,  the other slots were empty. This means from the 8GB sticks he bought he installed one which is ion fact a 4GB module, or else the 8GB stick he installed doesn't have any usable RAM.
> 
> ...



Well, in fact I did say that old and new memory both act exactly the same.

When I use old memory sticks - they work if they are in the same channel, but if one is in A and another one in B - only 4gb shows up.
There is absolutely no difference in old and new memory handling by the board.

Which means either I have 2 in-a-weird-way-faulty memory kits, or memory isn't the issue. Or maybe my MB just isn't compatible with any decent memory, many years old, or new.
Asus says: it should work no problem with 4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2400(O.C.)/2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory Dual Channel Memory Architecture


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 7, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> No he didn't, he said the 2x 4GB sticks showed up normally.


Guess what. He also did just the old memory in A1 + B1 and only 4GB showed up.


yuniyhimik said:


> Well, in fact I did say that old and new memory both act exactly the same.
> 
> When I use old memory sticks - they work if they are in the same channel, but if one is in A and another one in B - only 4gb shows up.
> There is absolutely no difference in old and new memory handling by the board.


That sounds to me like a issue with the CPU's IMC or the motherboard.

@yuniyhimik : Have you tried starting the machine with a single DIMM in b1 or b2?


----------



## CrackerJack (Sep 7, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Maybe your OS is capped? I know Windows Home is capped to 16 and Pro/Ult is 64GB.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_10_editions#Comparison_chart


----------



## squeezehat (Sep 7, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> I don't know how the BIOS itself could affect the amount of RAM showing up since RAM is enumerated by chipset.. The BIOS doesn't know how much is actually installed is until then....



BIOS is responsible for querying the ram modules during initialization. BIOS is also responsible for programming the memory controller...


----------



## jm9k (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm having a similar problem with my Asus board. I have a 4x4GB DDR3 1600 kit. Now it only detects 8GB/16GB. The BIOS finds the memory and can read the SPD info for all chips but only shows half the memory. I tried one stick at a time in each slot. Everything works! It just never shows above 8GB as usable. I've tried everything in every thread including the BIOS 4GB remap setting, different speeds, voltages, reseating CPU, resetting the CMOS. I also tried pulling out every single other component, tried 3 different video cards, and a different power supply. Even Memtest86 shows the correct SPD info, but only shows 8GB.

Now here is the weirdest thing, it used to work fine. I first noticed the problem when I moved my motherboard into a new case. My best guess is it is a hardware problem, not a setting problem.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 29, 2016)

jm9k said:


> I'm having a similar problem with my Asus board. I have a 4x4GB DDR3 1600 kit. Now it only detects 8GB/16GB. The BIOS finds the memory and can read the SPD info for all chips but only shows half the memory. I tried one stick at a time in each slot. Everything works! It just never shows above 8GB as usable. I've tried everything in every thread including the BIOS 4GB remap setting, different speeds, voltages, reseating CPU, resetting the CMOS. I also tried pulling out every single other component, tried 3 different video cards, and a different power supply. Even Memtest86 shows the correct SPD info, but only shows 8GB.
> 
> Now here is the weirdest thing, it used to work fine. I first noticed the problem when I moved my motherboard into a new case. My best guess is it is a hardware problem, not a setting problem.



You should've created your own thread for this if only not to necro a super old thread, it's netiquette and frowned up here, with a big red warning as stated above. But welcome to TPU and maybe start that new thread! 

For a quick answer, it is probably a bent pin...and all it takes is the right pin(s)...I had the same issue with a P55i Sabertooth + i5 760 combo, a couple of bent pins and I could only see 4GB of 8GB in Win 7x64 and BIOS.


----------

